# Eating my rose bush



## Kam (Jul 7, 2013)

Cindy is 8mths old and has recently started to eat and/or dig up my rose plants. How do i stop her from doing this?


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I've heard burying their own stool in the area deters them from digging in that specific spot, never tried though. 

Whenever Maverick would dig in the backyard I would spray him with a squirt gun and give a firm "leave it". If it didn't register by the 3rd shot, he would go timeout. He does dig a little bit at the park, but he got over that phase within a matter of days. 

Others may have better suggestions, but that's what worked for us.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I had luck with cayenne pepper sprinkled around the base of bushes and this product. 

Amazon.com : I Must Garden Dog and Cat Repellent Granules : Patio, Lawn & Garden

We also did a lot of "leave it" training in and around the garden beds.


----------

